# Source for MN3005?



## PangeaDestructor (Aug 5, 2021)

Had a handful of the Xvive re-makes from SmallBear in my cart until the delay pcb (Lectrc FX DC Echo) that I was waiting on became available again. After I received the pcb of course, the chips are out of stock and all I can find are questionable ebay vendors. Anyone know of a listing or shop that has legit ones?


----------



## danfrank (Aug 5, 2021)

synthCube - synthesizer DIY, modular synth, eurorack, full kits, components and PCBs
					

Always increasing choices for modular analog synthesizers in all formats. synthCube making modular analog synthesizers more accessible. We have a wide selection of synthesizer DIY, modular synths, eurorack, full euro kits, components and PCBs....




					synthcube.com
				





This place has great prices on xVive  MN3005 IC but unfortunately are out of stock also. They DO have original Panasonic MN3005 ICs in stock at a good price also.

BTW, never hesitate when something is in stock, pull the trigger on it. A web-store could care less if it's "in your cart", all that matters to them is money in their account!


----------



## PangeaDestructor (Aug 5, 2021)

I actually heard back from Small Bear, they're gonna have the Xvives back in stock hopefully in the next 3 months or so. 

Lesson learned on hesitation, I think I assumed everyone was hunting for the V3207s but forgot about the chip shortage.


----------



## jcrhee (Aug 5, 2021)

danfrank said:


> synthCube - synthesizer DIY, modular synth, eurorack, full kits, components and PCBs
> 
> 
> Always increasing choices for modular analog synthesizers in all formats. synthCube making modular analog synthesizers more accessible. We have a wide selection of synthesizer DIY, modular synths, eurorack, full euro kits, components and PCBs....
> ...


Ouch, $49 per for the originals.


----------



## danfrank (Aug 6, 2021)

That's actually a good price for the originals but yes, quite expensive. And no, the originals don't sound any better. Lol!


----------



## jcrhee (Aug 7, 2021)

danfrank said:


> That's actually a good price for the originals but yes, quite expensive. And no, the originals don't sound any better. Lol!


No wonder analog delay units cost an arm and a leg.


----------

